
Envato takes a 55% cut from creators who don't sell exclusively on their site - celloductor
https://help.author.envato.com/hc/en-us/articles/360000472943-Envato-Author-Fee-Schedule
======
celloductor
For those who aren't familiar, the envato market includes themeforest and
codecanyon- a commonly used site for web developers/programmers to source
assets.

------
buboard
that is steep . but nowhere even remotely near to the lock-in that apple has
in its ecosystem, so not sure how it s relevant

~~~
didntknowyou
zero mention of apple. also irrelevant to COVID and the protests going on, if
that needed a disclaimer. not sure why you're trying to link it.

